# Good herping day!



## MikhailsDinos

We finally found rattlesnakes, We found 5 that day in one area.


----------



## Sparky

what is herping?


----------



## colddigger

i like what i see!


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Sparky,

Herping is going out &amp; looking for reptiles. Herping means catching anything from frogs, snakes, lizards, &amp; so on....

Edit:

Herps are Reptiles &amp; Amphibians.


----------



## OGIGA

Oh that's hecka scary...


----------



## Rick

Awesome!


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Golden Colorado, Is a lot of fun! We are going back this weekend to catch some more, I'm going to try &amp; catch some ground mantis as well. I can tell you I loved the adrenaline rush... lol


----------



## Sparky

> Sparky,Herping is going out &amp; looking for reptiles. Herping means catching anything from frogs, snakes, lizards, &amp; so on....
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Herps are Reptiles &amp; Amphibians.


Really!? I've been doing it for a long time and I didn't know what it means. haha


----------



## colddigger

are you ganna milk them?


----------



## Asa

Aw you lucky guy  

Keep it up!!


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Well for now it's just for fun! I'm studying to be zoologists, So hopefully i'll be working with animals in the future. So yep I plan on keeping it up :wink:


----------



## Ian

Oh fantastic! I would really like to do herpetology or entomology at uni, but don't really know where it would take me after my studies...


----------



## Asa

> Oh fantastic! I would really like to do herpetology or entomology at uni, but don't really know where it would take me after my studies...


I encourage that route :wink:


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Thats great, I've heard that herpetology is fun to study.  



> Oh fantastic! I would really like to do herpetology or entomology at uni, but don't really know where it would take me after my studies...


----------



## Ian

Yea. Well, I will just see where things take me =]


----------



## Deutschherper

What kind of rattlesnakes are those? Western?


----------



## Mantis Keeper

I'm going into zoology as well, likely I will be specializing in herpetology. Just started college this semester.


----------



## Poema86

i hope i finish my study real fast so i can try to get cites.

in Holland you're lost with herpetology  

very nice pic's of very nice animals!!


----------



## Sparky

very nice pic's of very nice animals!!

nuff said


----------

